# TV Commercials:  Funny or Annoying....



## Bonzi

The "Sonic" Guys - funny or annoying?





My vote:  *ANNOYING!!!*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"TV Commercials: Funny or Annoying...."

Muted.


----------



## Bonzi

The "Wendy's" Girl:  Cute/Funny or Annoying...?


----------



## Bonzi

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "TV Commercials: Funny or Annoying...."
> 
> Muted.


 
My mom does that.  (Mutes them) -
Hubby and I are becoming more and more DVR watchers, but, we still have to endure commercials during sporting events .....


----------



## Bonzi

This is the one they show most recently (watching baseball)


----------



## Politico

Bonzi said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "TV Commercials: Funny or Annoying...."
> 
> Muted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom does that.  (Mutes them) -
> Hubby and I are becoming more and more DVR watchers, but, we still have to endure commercials during sporting events .....
Click to expand...

Same here. Sadly the latest cable company trick is to disable fast forward so you have to watch the commercials.


----------



## mdk

Bonzi said:


> The "Wendy's" Girl:  Cute/Funny or Annoying...?



She's cute but if she was my friend we would need to have a talk, "Girl. Why do always and only talk about Wendy's?" lol


----------



## iamwhatiseem

We cut the cable several years ago so I see little to no commercials.
It is soooooooo much better watching a show without commercials, or only 2-3. 
Netflix of course has no commercials, Hulu will have 3-4 for each show in total...not 3-4 sets, five or six times.
It is also nice to watch an "hour" show in only 43 minutes, a "half hour" show in 22 minutes.


----------



## Bonzi

Politico said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "TV Commercials: Funny or Annoying...."
> 
> Muted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom does that.  (Mutes them) -
> Hubby and I are becoming more and more DVR watchers, but, we still have to endure commercials during sporting events .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Sadly the latest cable company trick is to disable fast forward so you have to watch the commercials.
Click to expand...

 
Really?  That has not happened to us yet.
Now, if we watch "ON DEMAND" programs, we have to watch the commercials, but, even then, there are less commercials than in regular programming....


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> We cut the cable several years ago so I see little to no commercials.
> It is soooooooo much better watching a show without commercials, or only 2-3.
> Netflix of course has no commercials, Hulu will have 3-4 for each show in total...not 3-4 sets, five or six times.
> It is also nice to watch an "hour" show in only 43 minutes, a "half hour" show in 22 minutes.


 
We watch too many sports to cut cable.

Football (college & pro), Baseball, Hockey and Golf ... so pretty much year round sports.....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We cut the cable several years ago so I see little to no commercials.
> It is soooooooo much better watching a show without commercials, or only 2-3.
> Netflix of course has no commercials, Hulu will have 3-4 for each show in total...not 3-4 sets, five or six times.
> It is also nice to watch an "hour" show in only 43 minutes, a "half hour" show in 22 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We watch too many sports to cut cable.
> 
> Football (college & pro), Baseball, Hockey and Golf ... so pretty much year round sports.....
Click to expand...


SlingTV has both ESPN and ESPN 2, optional ESPNU and ESPN Goal Line


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> The "Wendy's" Girl:  Cute/Funny or Annoying...?



hot


----------



## Hugo Furst

even the funny ones are only funny the first time.

But I'd REALLY like to see Flo take advantage of her health insurance, and get a personality transplant.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I thought this commercial was funny


----------



## NYcarbineer

Bonzi said:


> The "Wendy's" Girl:  Cute/Funny or Annoying...?



Hate her.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Bonzi said:


> The "Sonic" Guys - funny or annoying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote:  *ANNOYING!!!*



They're supposed to be a gay couple.  Or not?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> The "Sonic" Guys - funny or annoying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote:  *ANNOYING!!!*



Annoying!!!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> The "Wendy's" Girl:  Cute/Funny or Annoying...?



She is also annoying to me...


----------



## Bonzi

The "Toyota" Girl  -  Cute/Funny or Annoying?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> The "Toyota" Girl  -  Cute/Funny or Annoying?



Cute to me and does not annoy me like the first two...


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> The "Wendy's" Girl:  Cute/Funny or Annoying...?


Too cute to be real. She would have the keys to my Trans Am if this was 1986.

And that gecko thing is probably the funniest thing on TV.


----------



## Hugo Furst

My actual preference is the Verizon girl


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Wendy's" Girl:  Cute/Funny or Annoying...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute to be real. She would have the keys to my Trans Am if this was 1986.
> 
> And that gecko thing is probably the funniest thing on TV.
Click to expand...

 
Don't you think the GEICO Gecko is getting old?

I think the funniest commercial on TV is still "Jake From State Farm".....


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> My actual preference is the Verizon girl


 
My husband LOVES her!  Even with her "bedazzled" shirt!!!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

WillHaftawaite said:


> My actual preference is the Verizon girl



That is the ATT girl and not Verizon... ( She is cute as can be )


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Wendy's" Girl:  Cute/Funny or Annoying...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute to be real. She would have the keys to my Trans Am if this was 1986.
> 
> And that gecko thing is probably the funniest thing on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you think the GEICO Gecko is getting old?
> 
> I think the funniest commercial on TV is still "Jake From State Farm".....
Click to expand...


Like the Coneheads taking over on that.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> My actual preference is the Verizon girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the ATT girl and not Verizon... ( She is cute as can be )
Click to expand...



My bad

Guess she's a comedienne when she isn't selling phones.


----------



## Bonzi

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> My actual preference is the Verizon girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the ATT girl and not Verizon... ( She is cute as can be )
Click to expand...

 
Guess that commercial is not doing it's job!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Wendy's" Girl:  Cute/Funny or Annoying...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute to be real. She would have the keys to my Trans Am if this was 1986.
> 
> And that gecko thing is probably the funniest thing on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you think the GEICO Gecko is getting old?
> 
> I think the funniest commercial on TV is still "Jake From State Farm".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Coneheads taking over on that.
Click to expand...

 
.... which is dumb.  People have to take a good thing and ruin it....  but maybe others like it.. dunno...


----------



## Hugo Furst

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> My actual preference is the Verizon girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the ATT girl and not Verizon... ( She is cute as can be )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My bad
> 
> Guess she's a comedienne when she isn't selling phones.
Click to expand...



"You’re probably familiar with “Lily”: she’s the “hot ad girl” in a series of AT&T commercials, so it’s about time we meet the anti-Flo. She’s played by Milana Vayntrub, a Uzbekistan-born, UCB-trained comedian who’s appeared in College Humor videos and episodes of _House of Lies_, _The League_ (as “Cute Girl in Bar”), _Key and Peele_, and _ER_. (She played Tatiana, a Russian girl with AIDS who Carol tries to adopt.)"


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> My actual preference is the Verizon girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the ATT girl and not Verizon... ( She is cute as can be )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess that commercial is not doing it's job!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Barely pay attention to what she's selling.

Did know it was phone services at least


----------



## Bonzi

She's an actress, but she does well for Jim Beam....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Mila Kunis?

def cute


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, seeing one about medical issues or car insurance every five seconds is what I find obnoxious where commercials are concerned.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Gracie

HATE the new Kentucky Fried Chicken guy and his stupid old man wheezy cackle.

Only commercial I listen to now is the renegage jeep one cuz I like the song. Rest gets muted.


----------



## Gracie

Oh, and I loathe Flo, of Progressive Insurance.


----------



## my2¢

I DVR shows I want to watch so I can skip through them.  Otherwise the commercial breaks are so long, they'd put me to sleep.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "TV Commercials: Funny or Annoying...."
> 
> Muted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom does that.  (Mutes them) -
> Hubby and I are becoming more and more DVR watchers, but, we still have to endure commercials during sporting events .....
Click to expand...

Sling TV...


----------



## Moonglow

Gracie said:


> HATE the new Kentucky Fried Chicken guy and his stupid old man wheezy cackle.
> 
> Only commercial I listen to now is the renegage jeep one cuz I like the song. Rest gets muted.


He ain't even elderly..


----------



## Moonglow

I DVR or change channels...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Wife drives me nuts, always flipping channels during commercials.

We watch tv in separate rooms


----------



## Politico

Bonzi said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "TV Commercials: Funny or Annoying...."
> 
> Muted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom does that.  (Mutes them) -
> Hubby and I are becoming more and more DVR watchers, but, we still have to endure commercials during sporting events .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Sadly the latest cable company trick is to disable fast forward so you have to watch the commercials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  That has not happened to us yet.
> Now, if we watch "ON DEMAND" programs, we have to watch the commercials, but, even then, there are less commercials than in regular programming....
Click to expand...

So it has happened to you.


----------



## Bonzi

Politico said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "TV Commercials: Funny or Annoying...."
> 
> Muted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom does that.  (Mutes them) -
> Hubby and I are becoming more and more DVR watchers, but, we still have to endure commercials during sporting events .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Sadly the latest cable company trick is to disable fast forward so you have to watch the commercials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  That has not happened to us yet.
> Now, if we watch "ON DEMAND" programs, we have to watch the commercials, but, even then, there are less commercials than in regular programming....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it has happened to you.
Click to expand...

 
ON DEMAND is different than when you DVR a program.  (at least for us it is.....)  I can FFW if we DVR it ourselves, but, if on the ON DEMAND menu, not.


----------



## Politico

I don't know about DVR. I won't pay for stupid digital services.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Bonzi said:


> The "Sonic" Guys - funny or annoying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote:  *ANNOYING!!!*



If Sonic wants to sell more product they should have commercials with less of those two hot dogs in them and more of these two:


----------



## Bonzi

NYcarbineer said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Sonic" Guys - funny or annoying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote:  *ANNOYING!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Sonic wants to sell more product they should have commercials with less of those two hot dogs in them and more of these two:
Click to expand...

 

There is no Sonic within 45 miles from where I live.  Probably a good thing, because I love hot dogs!  My personal favorite is below.  I could eat these every day!  (Sauerkraut & Mustard.. YUM!!!!)


----------



## TrinityPower

This commercial is hysterical to me because the end is so completely random.


----------



## MikeK

I like the Geico gecko with the Cockney accent.


----------



## Moonglow

MikeK said:


> I like the Geico gecko with the Cockney accent.


It's an Aussie accent.....


----------



## Bonzi

There is an Xfinity commercial they play here constantly that I HATE.
Where the girls says *"go back to your wife you sociopath"..* annoying!


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## NYcarbineer

I hate commercials that try to sell people crap, or screw them out of their money, or both.

I figured this operation was crooked, and was proven right:

MyPillow | Truth In Advertising


----------



## MarcATL

Bonzi said:


> The "Sonic" Guys - funny or annoying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote:  *ANNOYING!!!*


Unless it's on a premium channel like HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, etc.I prefer not to watch shows live. I DVR every show/program that I like. I then watch it later, even if it's a half hour or  hour later and simply skip through the commercials.

In other times when they slip through the cracks, I do enjoy the funny ones, and sometimes even look forward to seeing them. I also made a game/habit of discovering attractive actresses in them.

So although I don't like commercials in principle, I believe you gotta make it enjoyable.


----------



## MikeK

MarcATL said:


> [...]
> 
> I DVR every show/program that I like. I then watch it later, even if it's a half hour or  hour later and simply skip through the commercials.
> 
> [...]


Yes.  This is a very handy trick.  I derive a peculiar pleasure from _machine-gunning_ commercials with the _Fast/Fwd_ button.  I've burned out two remotes doing it.  

I'm expecting the bastards to figure out some way to get over on us.  As it is they have gotten together with other sponsors and have synchronized their commercial time slots so we can't just thumb around to avoid commercials.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## NYcarbineer

I am really sick of the Trivago guy.


----------



## NYcarbineer

How about that new thing, the Simply Fit Board?


----------

